# Battery Charger recommendations for



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Any Battery Charger recommendations for 18650 Li-Ion batteries?


----------



## ReadyandWaiting (Jul 26, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Any Battery Charger recommendations for 18650 Li-Ion batteries?


Yes you can get them very cheaply on eBay, I got one for $1.99


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ReadyandWaiting said:


> Yes you can get them very cheaply on eBay, I got one for $1.99


Yep...I had some shipped straight from Hong Kong (how they do it so quickly and cheaply, I have no idea)... in both 120v and 12 volt DC versions.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ReadyandWaiting said:


> Yes you can get them very cheaply on eBay, I got one for $1.99


I don't deal with Ebay.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I don't deal with Ebay.


I can buy a few and sell them to you if you like. No big deal.

As far as getting "non-imported" ones ... I know of none.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I wonder if they make solar powered chargers for them? That and CR123s.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> I wonder if they make solar powered chargers for them? That and CR123s.


I have 120 volt AC and also 12 volt DC powered chargers for 18650's. The 12 volt chargers can run off of my solar array and 12 volt deep-cycle batteries to get a charge.

The only chargers left that I own that are 120 volt exclusively are for my 18 volt cordless drills. All of my 12 volt drills have become "corded" with alligator clips to a 12 volt motorcycle battery that I carry with me to what I need to work on.

Cordless drill chargers do not work with modified sine-wave inverters. If I need the 18 volt battery charged I will just have to wait until the generator is running. Albeit... a 120volt drill works just fine with modified sine wave inverters, so take your pick.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Plugs into a lighter socket, only one at a time though. $6.64 free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18650-Li-ion-Rechargeable-Battery-Car-Charger-Adapter-/390435521919


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This one is dual; same price at $6 to your door.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-18650-1...harger-with-Car-Charger-Adapter-/310417620269


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome. That plug in will work with my GoalZero solar charger.

Thank you very much!! :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

No problem. I didn't look up anything for CR123's...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This design is good for NiCad and I am pretty sure Nickel metal hydride (Ni-Mh) but not sure if it can be used for lithium ION.

I will take one of my 18650 battery chargers apart and post pics so we all can learn

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...battery-charger-small-cells-12375/#post148730


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for y'alls input.

This is the one I have coming: http://www.amazon.com/NiteCore-Inte...=UTF8&qid=1343919458&sr=8-8&keywords=Nitecore


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

TLL, do you already shop at places like batteryjunction.com and read CandlePowerForums.com?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

aw heck, I can't believe nobody's posted this link before - one of the better ones out there:

www.dealextreme.com

I buy all the time, beware that SOME of the stuff you get MIGHT not be the best quality, but I've had no issues with batteries. And if you have a return, you need to be prepared to deal with people that don't speak english - who also don't care that you DO. Read all the reviews before you buy stuff.


----------

